

Catch a Fish - gooseyard
http://go.c800colon5.com/blog/2015/03/27/catch-a-fish/

======
davio
My grandpa was always into fishing. I asked him if he ever went fly fishing.
He kind of shuddered. "Frustrating?" "That's a word for it"

Told me about a time he worked at a lumber camp in Colorado. The old man there
kept a fly rod on the front porch of the cabin. Every day at 5 he would walk
down to the stream and catch trout for dinner for the workers.

------
vgeek
Interesting read.

Fishing marketing is incredibly intriguing. Current reel technology is
probably only marginally different than your 30 year old Ambassador, but there
are baitcasters that are $200+. A $200 reel won't catch more fish than a $50
one, but people still buy into the "new 8 bearing, neodymium braking, cross
drilled carbon fiber spool" type marketing.

------
atomical
I find the font and font color hard to read.

~~~
twic
How about the words and their meanings, though?

------
fit2rule
I grew up on the beaches of Australia, and had my share of fishing time,
casting the long shores endlessly, catching and releasing, never eating much
fish but having a good time wasting nothing but time with my grandfather, who
bought me my first - and only - beach fishing rod. I learned to set my own
rigs depending on conditions - the long trailer for the surf, the sinker spoon
for the sand, and so on. Whenever I ran out of tackle, I'd don my snorkel and
go out and do a collection, retrieving all the competing fishermens' stuff
right off the reefs they'd left it. I learned that you don't need much to
catch some stupid fish - just a few centimeters of an old white plastic straw
and a small hook is enough to get yourself the surface dwellers.

Since I moved away from it all, and haven't picked up a fishing rod in
decades, it all still stays with me - but I put that old passion into
programming now.

